# un, une / le, la <nom> + de / des <nom pluriel>



## zbrock77

Troupeau de pourceaux
Table des matières

Pourquoi "de" prend un "s" dans la seconde et pas dans la première expression?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Arzhela

Question intéressante !
Je pense que "table des matières" est une expression et est donc une exception.

On dit :
- un tas de feuilles
- une table de calligraphie
- un amas de détritus
- une maison de poupées
- un nid d'hirondelle
- etc


----------



## timpeac

Est-il possible que le sens en soit "table des matières (_que vous allez suivre_)" (tandis que les noms dans tous les autres exemples ne sont pas spécifiques) ?


----------



## Auryn

Oui, c'est une question de spécificité.

_De_: préposition _de_

_Des_: préposition _de_ + article défini _les_
_
Table des mati_è_res_ fait référence aux sujets particuliers contenus dans ce livre.


----------



## Cath.S.

Tim et Auryn ont raison :

_La couleur *des* feuilles change avec les saisons_
_la maison *des* poupées de Marie_
_le nid *des* hirondelles rustiques est fait de boue et de brindilles_
etc.


----------



## Agnès E.

*Troupeau de pourceaux* : un troupeau composé d'animaux qui s'appellent des pourceaux (des porcs). L'important n'est pas de savoir qui sont ces pourceaux, mais simplement qu'il ne s'agit pas de vaches => on utilise l'article indéfini _de_

*Table des matières* : il s'agit de la liste des chapitres traités par le livre dont on parle. C'est parfaitement défini, et très précis (il ne s'agit pas de n'importe quelle partie de n'importe quel livre) => on utilise l'article défini _de les => des_


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonjour,
Si je puis me permettre quelques exemples :

Un troupeau de pourceaux = un troupeau composé de pourceaux.
Le troupeau des pourceaux = le troupeau composé de tous les pourceaux dont on parle (de la ferme par exemple)

Une table de matières = une table faisant référence à des matières
La table des matières = la table faisant référence à toutes les matières du document

Un nid d'hirondelles = un nid fait/occupé par des hirondelles
Le nid des hirondelles = le nid fait/occupé par toutes les hirondelles dont on parle


----------



## spielenschach

[…] L'écorce du chêne-liège servait au nettoyage des fourrures. […]
Dans la phrase ci-dessus j’hésite ente de fourrures et des fourrures. Est-ce que quelqu’un peut me donner un coup de main ?
Merci bien.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Les deux me semblent convenir: "*des* fourrures" suppose qu'on sait de quel genre de fourrures il s'agit, "*de* fourrures" est plus imprécis, on ne sait trop de quelles fourrures il est question.
[…]


----------



## Bert100

Bonjour

À mon travail on a eu une discussion concernant la phrase “entretien de machines” « entretien de sols ».
Je pense que ce n’est pas correct parce que c’est pluriel, donc entretien DES machines. Mais le "des" ne peux pas être un article contracté parce les machines sont indéfinies (donc pas les machines mais des machines quelconques).

Ma question alors : est-ce que c’est correct entretien de machines ? ou est-ce que cela doit être entretien des machines ? et dans ce dernier cas, ou est-ce que l’on fait la différence entre l’article partitif et contracté ?


----------



## itka

Hors de tout contexte, il me semble que deux interprétations sont possibles :

entretien de machines : je verrais bien ça comme enseigne dans un atelier : entretien de toutes sortes de machines...pas de déterminant.

entretien des machines : on peut comprendre "les machines qui existent dans l'usine", donc, entretien (de + les) machines (comme on aurait "entretien de ces machines")---> article contracté avec la préposition_ de.

_Je ne trouve pas de cas où on aurait _des _(article partitif)... ce qui ne veut pas dire que ce n'est pas possible !


----------



## francais_espanol

Bonjour

J'ai toujours du mal avec la préposition « de ». 

Voici ma phrase en français (elle est tirée du CV d'un ingénieur en mécanique)

-8 années d'exprérience dans la conception, le design et la fabrication _DE ou DES_? pièces d'automobile

Merci beaucoup d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut français_espagnol,

Je dirais « ... la fabrication de pièces automobiles... » en général et « la fabrication des pièces automobiles de chez R----lt » en particulier, par exemple.


----------



## Sammael

Bonjour,

J'ai toujours hesité entre les 2 formes :

1 -L'envoi *de* requêtes.
2 -L'envoi *des *requêtes.

Qulqu'un peut m'éclairer sur la question ?

En vous remerciant.


----------



## Grop

Bonjour, les deux sont possibles, c'est une question d'article défini ou indéfini.

L'envoi de requêtes. -> c'est l'envoi de requêtes en général (on ne sait pas quelles requêtes, c'est le fait d'en envoyer ou non qui importe). Ex: L'envoi de requêtes se fait selon le protocole pipo8.2.

L'envoi des requêtes. -> c'est l'envoi de certaines requêtes bien déterminées. Ex: Je n'ai pas pu enregistrer ma commande, l'envoi des requêtes à échoué.


----------



## Bert100

bonjour

Je voudrais savoir ce qui convient le mieux et pourquoi.

Nettoyage *de(s) *deux faces des vitres...

Bav

Bert


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme une vitre n'a que deux faces/côtés, utilise _des_ :

_Nettoyage *des* deux côtés des vitres._

_Nettoyage *de* deux faces d'un cube.

__Nettoyage *des* six faces d'un cube._


----------



## Fred_C

Maître Capello said:


> Comme une vitre n'a que deux faces/côtés, utilise _des_ :


.
Oui. Parce qu'on dit "nettoyer *les* deux faces d'une vitre" et "nettoyer deux faces d'un cube." (qui en a six en tout.)
La contraction avec la préposition "de" donne "de + les -> des".


----------



## A-class-act

Bonsoir !!
"Annulation *de* voyages scolaires vers les zones à risque"
Pourquoi on met *de* et n'en pas *des* ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## mcdonald

L'absence de l'article défini me dit qu'on ne fait référence à aucun voyage scolaire en particulier, et qu'on parle plutôt de vacances scolaires en général. 

Peut-être que je me trompe, mais j'ai quand même cette impression.


----------



## Mauricet

Annulation *des* voyages scolaires = de tous les voyages scolaires.
Annulation *de* voyages scolaires = de certains voyages scolaires (par exemple ceux des classes d'enfants les plus jeunes, ou ceux vers les zones les plus risquées).


----------



## Aurori

Encore une question

Annulation des billets 
Annulation de vos billets: ce "de" serait une préposition? 
Et dans la phrase "Annulation *de* voyages scolaires vers les zones à risque"?


----------



## Mauricet

Oui et oui ! Et des = *de les*, tous ces "de" sont préposition(s).


----------



## JeanDeSponde

[…] La réponse de Mauricet est claire et exacte :


> Annulation *des* voyages scolaires = de tous les voyages scolaires.
> Annulation *de* voyages scolaires = de certains voyages scolaires _[seulement]_ (par exemple ceux des classes d'enfants les plus jeunes, ou ceux vers les zones les plus risquées).


*Des = De les* est _défini_
*De *= partitif


----------



## Mauricet

Quatre exemples pour illustrer la différence entre l'article partitif _des_ et le mot _des = *de les*_ où "de" est préposition et "les" est article défini :
1°) Annuler des voyages. Ici _des_ est partitif, il s'agit de _certains_ voyages.
2°) L'annulation de voyages = Le fait d'annuler des voyages (_de_ est préposition).
3°) Annuler les voyages (tous les voyages, ou ceux dont on a parlé avant).
4°) L'annulation des voyages = Le fait d'annuler les voyages. Ici _des = *de les*_, "de" est préposition, il s'agit de l'annulation de "les voyages".

Est-ce plus clair ? Pour varier en genre et nombre, on aurait : 1°) Absorber de la boisson (partitif). 2°) L'absorption de boisson (préposition) = le fait d'absorber de la boisson. 3°) Absorber la boisson (celle dont on a parlé avant). 4°) L'absorption de la boisson (préposition + article défini) = le fait d'absorber la boisson.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour tout le monde,
quelquefois on peut entendre différents emplois des qualifiants devant les mot "divers" et "différent", par exemple, "_*divers pays*_", "_*de divers pays*_", "*les divers pays*". Je crois pouvoir à peu près saisir la nuance entre "de" et "les", mais il y en a une entre "_*divers pays*_" et "_*de divers pays*_" ?

Par ailleurs, dans la construction suivante, on doit utiliser lequel ?
_les dirigeants *de / des ?* divers (différents) pays_

Merci de vos lumières !


----------



## Mauricet

Dans _de divers pays_, "de" est toujours préposition. _Les dirigeants de divers pays ont été invités à la conférence_. Mais _Les dirigeants des divers/différents pays ont exprimé des vues divergentes_.


----------



## OLN

_*Indéfini*
- _Sans article : Divers pays ont adopté la loi X. Cette loi s'applique à divers pays_ 
- de divers pays_ : Des (indéfini aussi) produits provenant de divers pays de l'Union Européenne.

_*=* des pays "de plusieurs sortes", plusieurs pays variés._ (various, varied, several, miscellaneous)

les dirigeants *de* divers pays : on ne précise pas de quels pays il s'agit.

 Il peut s'agir de tous ou seulement de certains d'entre eux.

*Défini*
- _les_ divers pays : on sait desquels il s'agit. Les divers pays concernés ont...
-de + les = des. Le président X a rencontré ses homologues des divers pays asiatiques.

*= *_*les* *différents* pays d'un catégorie précise. 

_les dirigeants *des* divers pays : *soit + complément* (des divers pays concernés, ayant participé, formant l'union X etc.) *soit* on sait précisément/implicitement de quels pays il s'agit (de _ces_ divers pays). 

Il s'agit de tous ces différents pays.
------------

Petit exercice 
- des dirigeants (some of them) des divers pays impliqués (of all the different countries involved)
- les dirigeants (all of them) de divers pays (of several different countries)


----------



## carog

Si l'article est indéfini, on l'omet au pluriel si le nom est précédé d'un adjectif => "des pays" devient "divers pays", si c'est défini "les pays" => "les divers pays"(que nous venons de citer par exemple). 
Si tu dis "les dirigeants de", c'est la même chose: si c'est indéfini , tu omets l'article ("de divers pays) si c'est défini DE+LES divers pays => DES divers pays (les dirigeants des divers pays que nous venons de citer par exemple).
J'espère que c'est plus clair?


----------



## CriHart

Salut!

Je ne suis pas sûre si dans la phrase suivante je devrais utiliser de ou des:

À mon avis, ca devrait être plutôt une exclamation devant la réalité frappante des milliers de jeunes dans tout le monde qui optent pour la vie virtuelle

Pourriez-vous m'aider?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## quinoa

...la réalité frappante *de* milliers de jeunes qui partout dans le monde optent...


----------



## *bruno*

En ce qui me concerne "de" ou "des" conviennent tous les deux -
je prefererai cependant tourner la difficulté et mettre " de ces" à la place

la réalité frappante *de ces* milliers de jeunes qui partout dans le monde optent...


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour,

Les deux sont possibles, mais en ce qui me concerne j'opterais plutôt pour "des" ici:

La réalité frappante de milliers de jeunes qui optent pour la vie virtuelle (= la réalité que constituent les milliers de jeunes qui...)

La réalité frappante des milliers de jeunes qui optent pour la vie virtuelle (=de ces milliers de jeunes qui... > l'expression est plus concrète. Cf. "La réalité des choses...")


----------



## quinoa

Les deux restent possibles mais pour revenir à Cabezota justa avant, pour la rélité frappante de milliers de jeune = la réalité que constituent *des* milliers de jeunes.
le groupe est indéfini, peu déterminé.
tandis que dans le deuxième exemple, "ces"  est du même ordre que "les" puisque tous deux sont des déterminants qui cernent un groupe pré-défini.


----------



## kilam

Bonjour, c'est vrai que mon acquis grammatical n'est pas solidement campé. Cependant, quand je fais face à des questions de la sorte, qui me rendent plus ou moins perplexe, je me réfère plutôt à mon sens. 
Sur ce, je trouve que l'expression :"...la réalité frappante *des *milliers de jeunes qui partout dans le monde..." est plus légère et adéquate que l'autre utilisation.


----------



## W. Chopin

Bonjour. La grammaire nous dit que "*des *se simplifie en *de* lorsqu'il précède un groupe *adjectif + nom"*. Et dans la proposition ci-dessous c'est tout le contraire - nom + adjectif. Dites-moi, svp, pourquoi l'auteur dit _*de* générations différentes et _pas* des*_ générations différentes,_ comme le préconise la règle citée ci-dessus? Merci beaucoup d'avance.


Ils sont une source de conflit entre de nouvelles pratiques des espaces publics et les populations riveraines, entre les aspirations légitimes _*de* générations différentes_, entre catégories sociales dont certaines revendiquent le droit d'utiliser à leur guise leur temps "libéré", tandis ques d'autres sont confrontées à des temps contraint ou subis.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Ici, des générations différentes signifierait toutes les générations différentes
alors que de générations différentes signifie qu'il y a au moins deux générations différentes


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour,
la question du choix de l'article du second nom dans la tructure NOM1+de+NOM2 est toujours si difficile pour moi...
Par exemple, je ne sais pas si je trompe, mais à mon avis généralement on dit _la baisse *de* prix_. Mais j'ai vu ça :


> Immobilier : _la baisse *des* prix_ ne fait que de commencer.


Et d'autres exemples : dit-on _la baisse *de* température_ ou bien _la baisse de la température_ ?
etc.
Pourriez-vous m'expliquer un peu pourquoi la différence entre *de* et *des* ?


----------



## xmarabout

Les deux sont corrects dans les deux cas proposés.

la différence est assez subtile:
- _une baisse de prix_: indique que le prix va baisser mais on ne sait pas si c'est le prix de tous les produits ou seulement de certains
- _une baisse des prix_: indique que tous les prix concernés vont baisser, c'est, quelque part, plus précis que la première expression.

*de la*, *du* (contraction de de le), *des* (contraction de de les) porte sur quelque chose de défini, de précis

*de* (tout seul) est indéfini, plus général


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci bien !
En ce qui concerne le prix, ce que vous expliquez est bien ce que je croyais.
Mais dans cette logique-là, je n'arrive pas à expliquer la différence entre _la baisse *de* température_ et _la baisse *de la* température_ !


----------



## xmarabout

On est dans la même logique mais cela devient extrêmement subtil... Je vais tâcher de donner un exemple:
- _Je rentre dans la pièce et je ressent une hausse *de* température_: trop général, je n'ai pas assez de contexte pour me dire s'il s'agit de ma propre température (celle de mon corps) ou celle de la pièce. A priori, instinctivement et sans plus de contexte, ce serait plutôt celle de la pièce car plus générale.
- _Je rentre dans la pièce et je ressent une hausse *de la* température : _ici, on suppose que l'interlocuteur sait de quelle température je parle. De plus, s'il s'était agi de la mienne, on aurait dit _une hausse *de ma *température._

Cette explication n'a pas beaucoup de fondement scientifique et grammatical mais essaye de montrer que nouos restons dans la même logique.


----------



## PatriceD

_*L*_*a* température _de quoi_ ? C'est une caractéristique (mesurable) d'un _objet_.
Hausse/baisse de température : c'est une caractéristique de la _mesure_ elle-même, sous forme d'une variation.

Ainsi, hausse *de la* température porte l'attention sur l'objet (qui chauffe), alors que hausse *de* température porte l'attention sur le fait que la température varie.

C'était dans la série subtile...


----------



## proyoyo

Bonjour,

Question rapide : faut-il utiliser "de" ou "des" ici ?

 "Marc chercha la source de cette voix familière parmi tant d'autres, et aperçut une vieille femme perdue derrière la masse *de(s)* spectateurs"

Merci.


----------



## SwissPete

Je dirais :
... derrière *la *masse *des *spectateurs
mais
... derrière *une *masse *de *spectateurs


----------



## Rimekim

Bonjour a tous,
Je sais que "resolution *des* problèmes" est correct lorsqu'on parle "de + les problèmes" (les problèmes sont définis). Mais, si on parle "de + des problèmes" (les problèmes sont indéfinis), quelle est la forme correcte?  

Merci d'advance.


----------



## jann

Rimekim said:


> Mais, si on parle "de + des problèmes" (les problèmes sont indéfinis), quelle est la forme correcte?


Dans ce cas-là, on va dire _résolution de problèmes. 

_la préposition de + l'article partitif (du, de la, de l') ou pluriel indéfini (des) => de


----------



## tartiflo

Bonsoir Rimekim

Comme tu le disais : _des_ = _de_ + _les_
Donc, aucun souci pour *résolution des problèmes* quand on sait desquels on parle. Avec un verbe, cela donnerait par exemple : *résoudre les problèmes*.

Quand tu veux parler de problèmes sans les avoir identifiés, comme dans *résoudre un problème* / *résoudre des problèmes*, l'article indéfini convient très bien : *résolution de problèmes*.

En gros, l'article n'est pas le même selon qu'on utilise un verbe ou un nom pour signifier une action, mais sa nature d'article défini / indéfini dépend bien du sens que tu veux donner à *problèmes*.

J'espère que c'est compréhensible...  !


----------



## jann

Mais attention, Tartiflo, "résolution de + un problème" devient bel et bien "résolution d'un problème" et pas "résolution de problème". 

En revanche, comme vous le dites, ça n'a rien à voir avec la présence d'un substantif ou d'un verbe.  C'est la préposition "de" qui compte, préposition qui s'associe aux articles selon les règles suivantes : 

de + article défini ==> du, de la, de l', des
de + article indéfini singulier (un, une) ==> d'un, d'une
de + article indéfini pluriel (des) ==> de, d'
de + article partitif (du, de la, de l') ==> de, d'


----------



## tartiflo

Exact : *résolution d'un problème* !

Et oui : dans tous les cas la préposition *de* est présente et ce qui fait varier sa forme est le choix de l'article. Expliqué comme ça, c'est plus clair (pour moi également), merci !


----------



## lodos

> acquisition de biens / acquisition des biens


 Je serais content si vous m'expliquiez la quelle est utilisée la plus et aussi je serais reconnaissant si vous m'expliquiez la règle de grammaire concernant ce complément du nom. Merci.


----------



## AngeDesBois

Tout d'abord bonjour,

Les deux sont autant utilisés, mais ils ne s'insèrent pas dans le même type de phrase :

Par exemple on dirait "Cet homme souhaite faire l'acquisition de biens immobiliers", ici l'homme veut acheter des maisons, mais on ne sait pas lesquelles. L'article "de" nous laisse dans le vague en ce qui concerne les maisons.

En revanche dans cette phrase : "Cet homme souhaite faire l'acquisition des biens immobiliers", ici il est question de maisons précises, ce sont CES biens là que l'homme veut acheter et non DES biens en général comme nous l'avons vu dans la phrase précédente.

Pour résumer, ici l'article "des" nous donne des précisions sur les biens, alors que l'article "de" ne nous apporte aucune information sur les biens concernés.

J'espère avoir pu vous aider un peu,

Si vous avez des questions n'hésitez pas,

Bien à vous


----------



## Mari-

Bonjour,

Dans la phrase suivante  :

"Le 31 juillet 1944, le mugissement de vagues a assourdi le bruit de l’avion de reconaissance tombant dans la mer, piloté par Saint-Exupéry."

qui est ma traduction d'une phrase polonaise, j'hésite entre les déterminants "de" et "des". J'ai mis "de" mais une question se pose à moi - est-ce que je pourrais utiliser ici l'article "des" et, si oui, quelle serait la différence de sens entre "le mugissement de vagues" et "des vagues" ?

Cette phrase fait partie d'une critique de film où l'on parle un peu de la vie de l'auteur du "Petit prince" et le mot "mugissement de vagues" apparaît pour la première fois.

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## marie.pie

L'expression idiomatique voudrait qu'on dise "le mugissement des vagues"


----------



## janpol

De manière spontanée, on dirait plutôt "le rugissement des vagues" (de toutes les vagues, des vagues en général).
"Le rugissement de vagues" laisse entendre que certaines vagues rugissaient plus fort que les autres et que ce bruit couvrait celui que faisait le moteur de l'avion de reconnaissance piloté par St Exupéry qui tombait dans la mer. Je m'interroge sur le sens de cette phrase : le bruit des vagues ne me semble pas pouvoir jouer un rôle quelconque dans cet accident car il aurait fallu qu'il fût vraiment puissant pour que le pilote n'entendît plus le bruit de son moteur. Cette précision n'est pertinente que dans le cas où ce bruit empêche d'éventuels sauveteurs d'entendre l'avion et de se rendre sur le lieu de l'accident.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le _*rugissement* des vagues_ ? Oui, ce terme est également possible, mais _mugissement_ est parfaitement adapté, cf. TLFi s.v. _mugissement_ :


> Bruit fort et prolongé (provoqué par un objet, un élément naturel). _Les mugissements de la mer, du vent, de la tempête, de l'orgue._




Quoi qu'il en soit, il est en effet beaucoup plus naturel de dire _le mugissement *des* vagues_ plutôt que _de_ qui est en fait assez curieux.


----------



## janpol

C'est par inadvertance que j'ai écrit "rugissement"...


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjourm,

Il s'agit encore une question d'article indéfini :

Quelle est la différence entre "paroles de chansons" et "paroles des chansons" ? je vois les deux formes sur le net.
Je crois connaître la réponse mais je n'en suis pas sûr :
*
paroles de chansons : paroles de + des chansons (des chansons dont l'on ne connaît pas le nombre, celles de beaucoup de chanteurs et de chanteuses)*

*paroles des chansons : paroles de + les chansons (qqs chansons précises, par exemple, celles de ZAZ)*
 Ai-je bien compris ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Comtois

On dit _des selles de cheval_, quand on n'ajoute pas d'autres précision. On doit donc dire _des paroles de chanson_, sans s.
En revanche on dira _des selles *de* chevaux qui ont participé aux courses d'hier_, et de même _des paroles *de* chansons chantées par tel interprète_.
Mais si, comme je crois que vous l'avez bien compris, il s'agit des paroles d'un ensemble défini de chanson (par ex. toutes celles de tel interprète), alors on parlera des paroles _des_ chansons de cet ensemble. De même on dira que les selles _des_ chevaux qui ont participé aux courses d'hier ont été contrôlées.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Merci beaucoup Comtois !


Comtois said:


> En revanche on dira _des selles *de* chevaux qui ont participé aux courses d'hier_, et de même _des paroles *de* chansons chantées par tel interprète_.



Est-ce que ce "de" fait référence à cette règle "de + des = de" ? si oui, pourquoi ne pas dire "des chansons / des chevaux) (de + les) ? on dit *chantées par tel interprète*, c'est donc un ensemble défini du fait que l'on connait le chanteur, n'est-ce pas ? comme vous l'avez dit, (pour un ensemble défini on parlera des chansons.) 

Merci infiniment de m'expliquer cela.


----------



## Maître Capello

Comtois said:


> On dit _des selles de cheval_, quand on n'ajoute pas d'autres précision. On doit donc dire _des paroles de chanson_, sans s.


Les deux nombres sont possibles selon ce que veut dire le locuteur :

le  singulier si l'on parle du type de selle/paroles → des selles destinées  aux chevaux / des paroles mises en chanson
le pluriel si  l'on veut insister sur le fait qu'il y en a plusieurs → des selles  destinées à différents chevaux / des paroles de différentes chansons et  pas seulement d'une seule



IMANAKBARI said:


> Est-ce que ce "de" fait référence à cette règle "de + des = de" ?


Oui. 



> si oui, pourquoi ne pas dire "des chansons / des chevaux) (de + les) ? on dit *chantées par tel interprète*, c'est donc un ensemble défini du fait que l'on connait le chanteur, n'est-ce pas ? comme vous l'avez dit, (pour un ensemble défini on parlera des chansons.)


Dans ce cas, les deux sont possibles parce que l'on peut considérer qu'il s'agit soit de *certaines* paroles de *certaines* chansons (de tel ou tel artiste), soit de *certaines* paroles de *toutes les* chansons (de tel ou tel artiste).

_des paroles *de/des* chansons de Zaz_


----------



## atam1987

Bon jour a tous
Est ce que je peux dire : ""En comparant le nombre *de* départ*s*.....'''' 
ou je dis '''En comparant le nombre *des* départ*s*.....''

Et merci de me donner la régle ou en peux utiliser ''de avec un pluriel' et ou on ne peux pas le faire.


----------



## ANDSYL

le nombre de départs: l'importance des départs (peu nombreux, nombreux etc.)
le nombre des départs: dans ce cas on doit donner un chiffre

je comprends mal la suite de ton exemple, mais s'il s'agit d'une comparaison de chiffres, c'et la deuxième formule qui est la bonne


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux sont possibles ; c'est une question de contexte.

_le nombre *de* départs_ → préposition _de_ + article indéfini (_des_) = _de_ → les départs sont indéterminés
_le nombre *des* départs_ → préposition _de_ + article défini (_les_) = _des_ → les départs sont déterminés


----------



## sedsed

on dit,
Le gagnant du concours sera le joueur ayant cumulé le maximum *de points*, et se verra décerner le lot gagnant : un iPad.

ou bien *des points*

merci pour la reponse


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

_Le maximum de points _de préférence. La deuxième solution ne serait pas incorrecte et voudrait dire _de tous les points qu'on peut obtenir ._


----------



## Gin1-2

Bonjour! =)

Nous avons créé une synergie pour l’étude *de* matériels et processus 

ou *des*? est-ce que vous pouvez m'expliquer la règle de grammaire?

Merci!! =)


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

tout dépendra de votre contexte : *de* _article indéfini_ (_de des_), *des* _article défini_ (_de les_)


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

D'une façon générale (il doit déjà y avoir de nombreux fils à ce sujet), on utilisera l'_article indéfini_ ("de") plutôt lorsque les entités concernées sont... _indéfinies_ ! C'est-à-dire ici, lorsque les matériels et processus en question _ne sont pas clairement connus_, mais simplement considérés comme quelque chose d'assez vague (donc d'une catégorie très générale, sans qu'on se réfère à l'un ou l'autre en particulier). Et l'_article défini_ ("des") lorsqu'il s'agit d'un groupe bien particulier de matériels et processus. Soit qu'on en ait déjà parlé auparavant, soit que la description faite rende leur identité explicite.


----------



## desenchante

Bonjour,
Je voudrais savoir si l'expression "une large majorité des Français" est correcte dans le contexte suivant :
"Une large  majorité des Français (74%) pensent que l'école ne prépare pas suffisament à l'insertion professionnelle" 
et si on enlève le "s" "une large majorité de Français.... serait-il correct?.
Par contre on dirait 
Et "avec une minorité"? par exemple "une minorité de personnes a répondu qu'elle était satisfaite de l'accueil réservé aux élèves handicapés".
Merci de votre réponse


----------



## volo

Bonjour,

A mon sens,
"*Une* large majorité *de* Français ...", mais "*La* majorité *des* Français ...".
Par contre, je trouve que la phrase "_une minorité de personnes a répondu qu'elle était satisfaite de l'accueil réservé aux élèves handicapés_" est parfaitement correcte.

Et pour ce qui est de l'accord du verbe avec le sujet, voir ici, par exemple,
http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?id=1682


----------



## Kibele

Bonjour,
Est-ce qu'on dit departement "de" ou "des" langues etrangeres?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux sont possibles.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Pour moi, _cela dépend_.
Si on parle du département d'un établissement particulier, on utilisera "des" :

_"Le département des langues étrangères de l'Université de X"_

Alors que si on se réfère à quelque chose d'imprécis, ce sera plutôt "des"

_"Un département de langues étrangères"_

... Mais je ne suis pas convaincu qu'il y ait une règle précise pour le déterminer, ni même d'avoir raison ici.


----------



## Avignonaddict

S'il s'agissait des "connaissances linguistiques", dit-on "de" ou "des"? Ma phrase : <Ces cours privilégient la pratique de la langue ainsi que l’acquisition de(s) connaissances linguistiques> (Les connaissances qui sont acquises ayant la possibilité d'être précises mais pas forcement toujours les mêmes, si ça se comprend!)
Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Si ces connaissances ne sont pas détaillées, il faut employer _de_ :

_l'acquisition *de* connaissances linguistiques_

Mais on dira :

_l'acquisition *des* connaissances linguistiques requises_


----------



## MIAUXITA

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai un problème avec l'utilisation de "DE/DES" quand ils accompagnent un nom en français. Par exemple, je ne sais pas si on dit:
centre DE ressources ou centre DES ressources
liste D'invités ou liste DES invités
école DE maîtres ou école DES maîtres
J'aimerais pouvoir comprendre à l'aide d'une règle ou au moins savoir si le sens change parce que je me trompe à chaque fois que je l'utilise. Si quelqu'un pouvait m'éclairer là-dessus, je lui en serais reconnaissante!


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

_de + des_ (article indéfini) → "de".
_de + les _(article défini) → "des".​Dans vos exemples, les deux sont corrects, mais il y a évidemment une différence de sens :

_La soirée commence dans une heure, et j'ai perdu la *liste des invités* !_ (= la liste où figurent *les *invités de la soirée).
_Quand j'écris *une liste d'invités* _(= une liste avec *des *invités potentiels)_, je classe toujours les noms par ordre alphabétique.

École *de *maîtres _(une école où étudient *des *maîtres)_.
*L'*école *des *maîtres _(*l'*école où étudient *tous les* maîtres).
_Il a étudié à l'école *des *avocats de Paris _(= l'école qui forme les avocats),_ et maintenant il travaille dans un cabinet *d'*avocats _(= un cabinet où travaillent des avocats).​Souvent (mais pas toujours), l'article ("de/des") et le déterminant devant le nom ("un/le") correspondent :

*le *X *des *Y (_la liste des invités, l'école des maîtres, la roue de la voiture_, etc.)
*un *X *de *Y (_une liste d'invités, une école d'avocats, un pneu de voiture_, etc.)​On peut tout de même avoir d'autres combinaisons : _Il nous faut absolument *une *liste *des* invités pour la soirée de ce soir !_

Je reconnais que c'est complexe ! J'espère que mon explications vous aidera un peu.
​


----------

